# siete



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Febbraio 2009)

cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, ortodossi, buddisti, atei, andate in chiesa, vi comunicate?


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, ortodossi, buddisti, atei, andate in chiesa, vi comunicate?


 non voglio nessuna pubblicazione, buona donna


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non voglio nessuna pubblicazione, buona donna


buona donna a chi??


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

Io non mi comunico, mi han tolto la connessione.


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, ortodossi, buddisti, atei, andate in chiesa, vi comunicate?


Niente di tutto ciò. In chiesa però a volte ci vado, non a messa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Niente di tutto ciò. In chiesa però a volte ci vado, non a messa.


 bisogno di pregare o che?


----------



## Old Confù (10 Febbraio 2009)

cattolica nn praticante...non mi confesso da c.a. 10 anni, per noia credo e perchè, pecco in continuazione...mi manca solo il nn uccidere credo...

In chiesa ormai ci vado o per visitarla dal punto di vista artistico, oppure durante le occasioni!!!

In ogni caso, credo in Dio!!!


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bisogno di pregare o che?


Spiritualità.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Spiritualità.


 son curiosa: mi spieghi? e comunque una chiesa cattolica, o luogo di culto di altre religioni?


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> son curiosa: mi spieghi? e comunque una chiesa cattolica, o luogo di culto di altre religioni?


Delle volte capita di avere bisogno di spiritualità, va bene una chiesa, un convento, un qualsiasi altro luogo di culto... è energia che senti e che ti rigenera. In un momento molto brutto mi ha aiutata tanto...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> buona donna a chi??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Delle volte capita di avere bisogno di spiritualità, va bene una chiesa, un convento, un qualsiasi altro luogo di culto... è energia che senti e che ti rigenera. In un momento molto brutto mi ha aiutata tanto...


Il discorso della forza che senti scorrere e rigenerarti lo capisco. Ti confessi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


TVB


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Il discorso della forza che senti scorrere e rigenerarti lo capisco. Ti confessi?


No.


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Febbraio 2009)

nulla di nulla

spititualità cercata nell'isolamento su un cucuzzolo, un incenso la mia campana tibetana ed il soffiar del vento

ne ho viste tante e non posso che far così quando devo recuperar le forze


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, ortodossi, buddisti, atei, andate in chiesa, vi comunicate?


 
Cristiana e molto credente e fino a qualche tempo fa anche praticante...ma non so più se definirmi cattolica dopo gli ultimi avvenimenti. Qualcuno su questo forum qualche giorno fa mi ha giustamente fatto notare l'incoerenza di definirsi cattolici e rifiutare i dictat di Santa Romana Chiesa.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2009)

faccio spesso il giro di chiese che racchiudono tesori preziosissimi sotto il profilo artistico.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2009)

Una volta all'anno  percorro il Santo cammino di Brompton road giu' fino a Sloane street.

Amen


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Febbraio 2009)

voglio diventare ciccione come budda


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> voglio diventare ciccione come budda


 ahahahah


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Febbraio 2009)

io sono senza peccato
indi x cui fra poco vado a fare una bella sassaiola


----------



## Grande82 (10 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una volta all'anno percorro il Santo cammino di Brompton road giu' fino a Sloane street.
> 
> Amen


 io ci vivevo....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io ci vivevo....


Anche io bestiola 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 Gloucester road per la precisione


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> voglio diventare ciccione come budda


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

io agnostica, ma entro nelle chiese....e non solo per curiosità artistica , lo ammetto.

Spesso ci faccio du chiacchere.

O le faccio a me stessa, soprattutto.

..e questo mi piace, mi rilassa, quel silenzio che mi accoglie mi fa molto bene.

ecco....cosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Tu emanuelle?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

*zyp*



Zyp ha detto:


> nulla di nulla
> 
> spititualità cercata nell'isolamento su un cucuzzolo, un incenso la mia campana tibetana ed il soffiar del vento
> 
> ne ho viste tante e non posso che far così quando devo recuperar le forze


che meraviglia.....


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

C'è un test in internet su “Quale è la religione giusta per te?”.

 
http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/Religio...-per-te-translated-version-for-italian-users/ 

 
È una stupidata come tutti i test ma il mio risultato è stato:

 
Cristianesimo: 100%
Confucianesimo: 80%
...
Agnosticismo: 5%
Ateismo: 0%

 
Sono orgoglioso del mio 0% di ateismo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

Agnosticismo100%Ateismo70%Buddismo65%Satanismo60%Confucianesimo55%Cristianesimo55%Paganesimo50%Islam45%Induismo20%Ebraismo10%Paranormale0%


Satanismo???????????!!!!!!!!!!!! Io?????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> C'è un test in internet su “Quale è la religione giusta per te?”.
> 
> 
> http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/Religio...-per-te-translated-version-for-italian-users/
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Agnosticismo100%Ateismo70%*Buddismo65%Satanismo60%Confucianesimo55%Cristianesimo55%Paganesimo50%Islam45%Induismo20%Ebraismo10%Paranormale0%
> 
> 
> Satanismo???????????!!!!!!!!!!!! Io?????????


 
*Siamo anime gemelle*


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Siamo anime gemelle*













Siamo complementari!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2009)

You Scored as Agnosticismo
Il tuo risultato è... agnostico. Sei un agnostico. Sebbene è generalmente riconosciuto che gli agnostici non credono nell'estistenza di Dio nè nella sua non esistenza, è possibile per un agnostico essere anche deista o ateo. In realtà gli agnostici non conoscono nè pretendono di sapere se Dio esiste o no, ma possono ammettere che qualcun'altro lo sappia. Un agnostico intellettualmente onesto si schiererebbe su questa posizione, dato che non ha più prove per giustificare l'impossibilità di conoscere Dio di quante ne abbia della sua esistenza.



Agnosticismo  80% 
Ateismo  75% 
Buddismo  45% 
Paganesimo  45% 
Islam  35% 
Satanismo  25% 
Confucianesimo  15% 
Paranormale 5% 
Induismo  5% 
Ebraismo  0% 
Cristianesimo  0% 


Non mi spiego quel 35% di Islam 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Probabilmente non ho capito la domanda... 3 pagine di quiz


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu emanuelle?


 Credo fermamente nell'esistenze di qualcosa .....dopo il mio corpo. In chiesa entro spesso per pregare: mi sento più a mio agio che non a farlo a casa mia; mi confesso abbastanza spesso e cerco di non commettere sempre gli stessi peccati. La liturgia della Messa mi affascina, ma preferisco comunicare con Lui da sola.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Il tuo risultato è Cristianesimo. Le tue credenze si avvicinano maggiormente a quelle del Cristianesimo. Fai qualche ricerca a riguardo e considera l'idea di diventare cristiano se non lo sei già. Il Cristianesimo è la seconda delle tre grandi religione monoteistiche. Segue l'Ebraismo ed è seguita dall'Islam. Differisce nella figura di Gesù, visto non come un profeta o una figura storica, ma come l'incarnazione di Dio, e la Sacra Trinità è il concetto che Gesù assume tre forme: il Padre (Dio), il Figlio (Gesù) e lo Spirito Santo. Gesù predicò l'idea dell'amore e del perdono al posto della vendetta, anche verso i propri nemici. I cristiani credono che Gesù morì sulla croce per salvare gli uomini e perdonarli dei loro peccati. Nel corso della storia il Cristianesimo si è frammentato in numerosi culti e dottrine, creando spaccature all'interno della Cristianità.


Cristianesimo60%Ebraismo55%Buddismo55%Confucianesimo55%Agnosticismo50%Induismo45%Paganesimo45%Islam40%Satanismo25%Paranormale20%Ateismo10%


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Io devo farmi buddista...85%, in effetti devo dire che il buddismo mi ha sempre affascinato molto...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Credo fermamente nell'esistenze di qualcosa .....dopo il mio corpo. In chiesa entro spesso per pregare: mi sento più a mio agio che non a farlo a casa mia; mi confesso abbastanza spesso e cerco di non commettere sempre gli stessi peccati. La liturgia della Messa mi affascina, ma preferisco comunicare con Lui da sola.


 la confessione è un abuso


----------



## tatitati (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, ortodossi, buddisti, atei, andate in chiesa, vi comunicate?


buddista


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io bestiola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bottegaia.....
io king's road - sloane square.....
(per la precisione...)


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la confessione è un abuso


 
A proposito di confessione, vi racconto questa. Circa un mese fa vado a messa e vedo che in confessionale c'è la luce accesa ed il frate che confessa. Allora mi alzo e vado. Premetto che non ho un gran quantità di peccati da confessare, comunque nulla di trascendentale, a meno che il prete non mi voglia sentir dire che ho risposto male a qualcuno ed ho detto le bugie, come quando avevo sei anni....vabbè.. passiamo oltre. 
Il fatto è che, pur essendo sempre stata io una persona profondamente credente, ultimamente mi sento "abbandonata", ho l'impressione che Dio non ascolti le mie preghiere. Dico questo al frate confessore e mi commuovo...alzo gli occhi e lui mi sta guardando con sguardo gelido e mi dice che quello che sto dicendo non è un peccato e che lui non è lì per quello ma per i peccati e che se non ho peccati da confessare non devo andare lì....giuro, non ha mai cambiato espressione, mi guardava senza battere ciglio ed io piangevo. Mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata....credo sia stata l'ultima confessione della mia vita


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Bottegaia.....
> io king's road - sloane square.....
> (per la precisione...)


 
Bella sloane square, io leicester square


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A proposito di confessione, vi racconto questa. Circa un mese fa vado a messa e vedo che in confessionale c'è la luce accesa ed il frate che confessa. Allora mi alzo e vado. Premetto che non ho un gran quantità di peccati da confessare, comunque nulla di trascendentale, a meno che il prete non mi voglia sentir dire che ho risposto male a qualcuno ed ho detto le bugie, come quando avevo sei anni....vabbè.. passiamo oltre.
> Il fatto è che, pur essendo sempre stata io una persona profondamente credente, ultimamente mi sento "abbandonata", ho l'impressione che Dio non ascolti le mie preghiere. Dico questo al frate confessore e mi commuovo...alzo gli occhi e lui mi sta guardando con sguardo gelido e mi dice che quello che sto dicendo non è un peccato e che lui non è lì per quello ma per i peccati e che se non ho peccati da confessare non devo andare lì....giuro, non ha mai cambiato espressione, mi guardava senza battere ciglio ed io piangevo. Mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata....credo sia stata l'ultima confessione della mia vita


che bel pezzo di merda di prete.
vedi cosa non sopporto della chiesa? l'indifferenza nella selezione dei preti,  che dovrebbero sostenere un test prima di avere il diritto di esercitare (male) il loro compito.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Bottegaia.....
> io king's road - sloane square.....
> (per la precisione...)


Bottegaia sarai te..

Vuoi mettere Kensington-pretty-pretty-area con quella merda turistica del Chelsea?

Vai a vendere hotdogs a Soho!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bella sloane square, io leicester square



Dormivi sulle panchine?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bottegaia sarai te..
> 
> Vuoi mettere Kensington-pretty-pretty-area con quella merda turistica del Chelsea?
> 
> Vai a vendere hotdogs a Soho!


 carina, io c'avevo pure il giardino privato al posto dell'isolato vicino..... 
e comunque lo sanno tutti che Gloucester road è praticamente fuori mano!
Da harrods ci vorranno... che ne so, cinque minuti buoni a piedi!! COn gli stiletto Jimmy cho è infattibile!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> carina, io c'avevo pure il giardino privato al posto dell'isolato vicino.....
> e comunque lo sanno tutti che Gloucester road è praticamente fuori mano!
> Da harrods ci vorranno... che ne so, cinque minuti buoni a piedi!! COn gli stiletto Jimmy cho è infattibile!!!


Racchia anche io avevo il giardino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avevo anche la cucina VIVIBILE (abitabile suona troppo pomposo), separata dal salotto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quei 5 minuti mi pesavano molto


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Racchia anche io avevo il giardino
> 
> 
> 
> ...








io da sloane square prendevo il bus....


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Racchia anche io avevo il giardino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OT OT disgraziata, dopo esserti sorbita tutte le pippe mentali vatti a leggere le novità in privè!


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dormivi sulle panchine?


 





  per un attimo ho rischiato...no, a leicester square ci lavoravo...vivevo a Killburn park...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Credo fermamente nell'esistenze di qualcosa .....dopo il mio corpo. In chiesa entro spesso per pregare: mi sento più a mio agio che non a farlo a casa mia; mi confesso abbastanza spesso e cerco di non commettere sempre gli stessi peccati. La liturgia della Messa mi affascina, ma preferisco comunicare con Lui da sola.


per non annoiarti  anche in quelli)


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> A proposito di confessione, vi racconto questa. Circa un mese fa vado a messa e vedo che in confessionale c'è la luce accesa ed il frate che confessa. Allora mi alzo e vado. Premetto che non ho un gran quantità di peccati da confessare, comunque nulla di trascendentale, a meno che il prete non mi voglia sentir dire che ho risposto male a qualcuno ed ho detto le bugie, come quando avevo sei anni....vabbè.. passiamo oltre.
> Il fatto è che, pur essendo sempre stata io una persona profondamente credente, ultimamente mi sento "abbandonata", ho l'impressione che Dio non ascolti le mie preghiere. Dico questo al frate confessore e mi commuovo...alzo gli occhi e lui mi sta guardando con sguardo gelido e mi dice che quello che sto dicendo non è un peccato e che lui non è lì per quello ma per i peccati e che se non ho peccati da confessare non devo andare lì....giuro, non ha mai cambiato espressione, mi guardava senza battere ciglio ed io piangevo. Mi sono alzata e me ne sono andata....credo sia stata l'ultima confessione della mia vita



gli dovevi rigare il confessionale.

che stronzo ignorante idiota.


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> gli dovevi rigare il confessionale.
> 
> che stronzo ignorante idiota.


guarda che l'ho detto prima io sai??


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che l'ho detto prima io sai??



bega, non ti avevo letta...vedi abbiamo lo stesso ide*o*


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Si vede che lui sta lì per ascoltare pruriginose storie di corna...infatti mi ha chiesto se ero sposata e se avevo commesso peccato nei confronti di mio marito...non gli ho neppure risposto...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, ortodossi, buddisti, atei, andate in chiesa, vi comunicate?


 Agnostico, fin da bambino!


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> voglio diventare ciccione come budda


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 guarda che a volte alex è irresistibile.
tu leggi il contesto e lui s'infila da fine umorista


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la confessione è un abuso


la penitenza o riconciliazione è un sacramento. Perchè lo ritieni un abuso?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per non annoiarti anche in quelli)


 per dare un senso alla confessione


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la penitenza o riconciliazione è un sacramento. Perchè lo ritieni un abuso?


perché un prete è un essere umano non all'altezza di tale compito .
un filtro in utile (per chi crede) tra dio e chi si  confessa


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *guarda che a volte alex è irresistibile*.
> tu leggi il contesto e lui s'infila da fine umorista


 E' vero!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la penitenza o riconciliazione è un sacramento. Perchè lo ritieni un abuso?


La confessione non è che un mezzuccio, utilizzato prevalentemente in passato, per fare in modo di venire a sapere i fatti degli altri, e poi se caso usarli per muovere la vita del paesino, ma anche di più, sfruttando sensi di colpa e ricatti.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La confessione non è che un mezzuccio, utilizzato prevalentemente in passato, per fare in modo di venire a sapere i fatti degli altri, e poi se caso usarli per muovere la vita del paesino, ma anche di più, sfruttando sensi di colpa e ricatti.


ma se non ci credete non confessatevi e festa finita!
ovvio che i preti siano il tramite di Dio.
Se no la messa chi la dovrebbe dire?
la comunione chi dovrebbe darla?
Io comprendo benissimo che non si creda sia in Dio che nella chiesa ma sbeffeggiarla così m'infastidisce


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

comunque, parlando di tom cruise e del suo film pensavo:
vi rendete conto che uno scrittore di fantascienza un giorno si alza e inventa una _religione_?
questo ha fatto ron hubbard e lo trovo sconcertante


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, parlando di tom cruise e del suo film pensavo:
> vi rendete conto che uno scrittore di fantascienza un giorno si alza e inventa una _religione_?
> questo ha fatto ron hubbard e lo trovo sconcertante


 
Io trovo sconcertante che tanta gente cada in queste trappole, questo dimostra che la gente, alla fine, sente il bisogno di un profeta, di qualcuno che prometta vita eterna, salvezza, che dia ordini etc etc...tempo fa ho visto uno speciale sull'opus dei...da brividi...e comunque potrei raccontarne altrettante su altre "sette" cattoliche...


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

la religione è l'oppio dei poveri.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un prete è un essere umano non all'altezza di tale compito .
> un filtro in utile (per chi crede) tra dio e chi si confessa


anche il Papa è un essere umano, ma pare che i materia di fede sia infallibile.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *La confessione non è che un mezzuccio*, utilizzato prevalentemente in passato, per fare in modo di venire a sapere i fatti degli altri, e poi se caso usarli per muovere la vita del paesino, ma anche di più, sfruttando sensi di colpa e ricatti.


non voglio fare a parte della bizzoca ma...sarà pure vero che, come ami dir tu, quando entri in chiesa l'acqua santa bolle.....però almeno controllare i termini: per chi ci crede stai comunque parlando di un sacramento; definiro mezzuccio per qualcuno potrebbe esser offensivo


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche il Papa è un essere umano, ma pare che i materia di fede sia infallibile.












in che senso infallibile?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche il Papa è un essere umano, ma pare che i materia di fede sia infallibile.


 non per me


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la religione è l'oppio dei poveri.


che cagata


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non voglio fare a parte della bizzoca ma...sarà pure vero che, come ami dir tu, quando entri in chiesa l'acqua santa bolle.....però almeno controllare i termini: per chi ci crede stai comunque parlando di un sacramento; definiro mezzuccio per qualcuno potrebbe esser offensivo


 sul rispetto concordo


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se non ci credete non confessatevi e festa finita!
> ovvio che i preti siano il tramite di Dio.
> Se no la messa chi la dovrebbe dire?
> la comunione chi dovrebbe darla?
> Io comprendo benissimo che non si creda sia in Dio che nella chiesa ma sbeffeggiarla così m'infastidisce


E' la chiesa che si fa beffe da secoli dei creduloni e dei bisognosi. E' la versione legalizzata della Vanna Marchi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in che senso infallibile?


*E' uno dei dogmi della nostra religione: quello dell' infallibilità pontificia: il Papa, come vicario di Cristo è ispirato dallo Spirito Santo e quindi  non può sbagliare quando parla ex cathedra.*


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *E' uno dei dogmi della nostra religione: quello dell' infallibilità pontificia: il Papa, come vicario di Cristo è ispirato dallo Spirito Santo e quindi non può sbagliare quando parla ex cathedra.*


non per me. io trovo incredibili certe cose della religione


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' la chiesa che si fa beffe da secoli dei creduloni e dei bisognosi. E' la versione legalizzata della Vanna Marchi


mi sembra un bel po' riduttiva come visione ma pensala come ti pare.
Non credo che chi crede cambierà idea dopo le nostre dissertazioni


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non per me. io trovo incredibili certe cose della religione


 io più che incredibili, certe le trovo discutibili...ma alcuni concetti si chiamano dogmi perchè pare che tu ci debba solo credere: come la verginità della madonna.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non voglio fare a parte della bizzoca ma...sarà pure vero che, come ami dir tu, quando entri in chiesa l'acqua santa bolle.....però almeno controllare i termini: per chi ci crede stai comunque parlando di un sacramento; definiro mezzuccio per qualcuno potrebbe esser offensivo


Ognuno ha diritto di credere in quello che vuole, ma nessuno ha diritto di plagio, ed è quello che la chiesa fa da secoli.
Ritenendo le religioni, ed in particolare la chiesa e l'islam le peggiori mafie esistenti, la mia non è offesa, ma semplice espressione di opinione di uomo libero. La vera offesa sono l'oscurantismo e l'ipocrisia. Soprattutto quanto legalizzate.


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

io tollererei la chiesa solo se la chiesa tollerasse chi non crede.
invece la trovo invasiva e ingerente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *E' uno dei dogmi della nostra religione: quello dell' infallibilità pontificia: il Papa, come vicario di Cristo è ispirato dallo Spirito Santo e quindi non può sbagliare quando parla ex cathedra.*


Chissà se lo dicevano anche di Richelieu?
(papa Bonifacio IIX)


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembra un bel po' riduttiva come visione ma pensala come ti pare.
> *Non credo che chi crede cambierà idea dopo le nostre dissertazioni*


Purtroppo è vero: la chiesa, come ho già detto, ha esperienza plurimillenaria di lavaggi del cervello


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

ti chiederei , emma:
dopo la confessione ti senti completamente a posto con la tua coscienza solo per aver "espiato" con un paio di ave maria e padre nostro?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiederei , emma:
> dopo la confessione ti senti completamente a posto con la tua coscienza solo per aver "espiato" con un paio di ave maria e padre nostro?


Ma non credi che sia una questione un po' personale?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma non credi che sia una questione un po' personale?


 no, visto che di questo si sta parlando.
se poi emmanuelle pensa che lo sia me lo dirà tranquillamente lei


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, visto che di questo si sta parlando.
> se poi emmanuelle pensa che lo sia me lo dirà tranquillamente lei


visto che sei tanto per la discrezione  per tante altre cose meno personali  chiedevo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiederei , emma:
> *dopo la confessione ti senti completamente a posto con la tua coscienza solo per aver "espiato" con un paio di ave maria e padre nostro*?


 Il significato della confessione è tutto tranne che questo, e trae origine direttamente dalle parole del vangelo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il significato della confessione è tutto tranne che questo, e trae origine direttamente dalle parole del vangelo.


ma poi la confessione è un atto così intimo e personale che non capisco come se ne possa parlare qui..
mah


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi la confessione è un atto così intimo e personale che non capisco come se ne possa parlare qui..
> mah


 Si può parlare benissimo della confessione in generale, come di qualunque altra cosa. Un'altra cosa è entrare nella vita personale degli altri... 
Sta di fatto che la confessione è una delle poche cose che si professano non per dogma ecclesiastico successivo, ma deriva direttamente dalle parole di Gesù.
E' rifiutata dai protestanti, ma è inequivocabilmente presente sui vangeli.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si può parlare benissimo della confessione in generale, come di qualunque altra cosa. Un'altra cosa è entrare nella vita personale degli altri...
> Sta di fatto che la confessione è una delle poche cose che si professano non per dogma ecclesiastico successivo, ma deriva direttamente dalle parole di Gesù.
> E' rifiutata dai protestanti, ma è inequivocabilmente presente sui vangeli.


e come tutte le belle cose dei vangeli, è stata usata strumentalmente da coloro che si sono autonominati portavoce del padreterno.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e come tutte le belle cose dei vangeli, *è stata usata strumentalmente* da coloro che si sono autonominati portavoce del padreterno.


Questo è un altro discorso, alce. Ma per un cristiano il suo significato è tutto tranne quello di sgravarsi la coscienza con quale ave maria di penitenza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiederei , emma:
> dopo la confessione ti senti completamente a posto con la tua coscienza solo per aver "espiato" con un paio di ave maria e padre nostro?


sono a posto con la coscienza perchè so con quale spirito mi accosto al sacramento ed ho la fortuna di avere un parroco che piuttosto che stare lì a recitare preghiere con tono monocorde in latino, fa di ogni occasione di confessione un momento di confronto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma non credi che sia una questione un po' personale?


 tranquilla asu: ho messo io in mezzo l'argomento: ovvio che si arrivasse a questo; la religione e il sentire religioso di ognuno sono cose personali e delicate, ma possono essere comunque spunto di riflessione, senza tentare di fare adepti o altro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, visto che di questo si sta parlando.
> se poi emmanuelle pensa che lo sia me lo dirà tranquillamente lei


 domandare è lecito, rispondere è cortesia: di tutto mi si può tacciare ma non di mancare di quest'ultima dote


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tranquilla asu: ho messo io in mezzo l'argomento: ovvio che si arrivasse a questo; la religione e il sentire religioso di ognuno sono cose personali e delicate, ma possono essere comunque spunto di riflessione, senza tentare di fare adepti o altro


ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
la religione per me è una cosa molto personale , a volte la si vive in modo contradditorio e contrastante. Mi aveva infastidito il tono provocatorio della domanda che ,a mio avviso, sminuiva moltissimo un sacramento che considero tutt'altro che banale e riduttivo.
E siccome son rompicoglioni l'ho scritto.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *E' uno dei dogmi della nostra religione: quello dell' infallibilità pontificia: il Papa, come vicario di Cristo è ispirato dallo Spirito Santo e quindi non può sbagliare quando parla ex cathedra.*


Su questo sarebbe opportuno fare una riflessione, perchè ex-cathedra in realtà tutti i papi han parlato pochissime volte e solo su temi dogmatici, non certo per questioni contemporanee e/o di costume.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certe esternazioni si possono pertanto tranquillamente criticare fede o non fede....


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono a posto con la coscienza perchè so con quale spirito mi accosto al sacramento ed ho la fortuna di avere un parroco che piuttosto che stare lì a recitare preghiere con tono monocorde in latino, fa di ogni occasione di confessione *un momento di confronto.*



la differenza infatti è tutta nell'uomo che ti trovi di fronte .
riguardo alla coscienza spesso ho pensato che ci fosse questa specie di "liberatoria" che sgravasse il fedele da ogni peccato ,
cosa che non è possibile per chi non crede .


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> [/b]
> la differenza infatti è tutta nell'uomo che ti trovi di fronte .
> riguardo alla coscienza spesso ho pensato che ci fosse questa specie di "liberatoria" che sgravasse il fedele da ogni peccato ,
> cosa che non è possibile per chi non crede .


La "liberatoria" la si ha solo con il proposito di non peccare più, non certo con tre pater noster e due ave maria...e quello solo intimamente lo si può ottenere/fare...

Personalmente non mi confesso più da almeno 5-6 anni, da quando cioè ritengo di non pote rassumere l'impegno di non ripetere certe violazioni delle regole della chiesa...

Il tramite del prete dovrebbe servire, come qualcuno scriveva, al confronto, ovvero se me la vedo solo con la mia coscienza è spesso fin troppo facile auto-assolversi o trovarsi giustificazioni che sminuiscano l'eventuale "peccato"...che poi questo confronto sui contenuti più che sugli atti spesso manchi, son perfettamente d'accordo...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La "liberatoria" la si ha solo con il proposito di non peccare più, non certo con tre pater noster e due ave maria...e quello solo intimamente lo si può ottenere/fare...
> 
> Personalmente non mi confesso più da almeno 5-6 anni, da quando cioè ritengo di non pote rassumere l'impegno di non ripetere certe violazioni delle regole della chiesa...
> 
> Il tramite del prete dovrebbe servire, come qualcuno scriveva, al confronto, ovvero se me la vedo solo con la mia coscienza è spesso fin troppo facile auto-assolversi o trovarsi giustificazioni che sminuiscano l'eventuale "peccato"...che poi questo confronto sui contenuti più che sugli atti spesso manchi, son perfettamente d'accordo...


è una questione che mi ha sempre incuriosita e indignata quandoècapitato di venire a conoscenza di parroci pruriginosi e lascivi o di altri feroci nel giudicare chi si accostava a ricevere una loro parola di conforto.
si è in completa balia di uomini con tutti i loro limiti e questo diventa pericoloso soprattutto in casi di persone deboli e fragili


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una questione che mi ha sempre incuriosita e indignata quandoècapitato di venire a conoscenza di parroci pruriginosi e lascivi o di altri feroci nel giudicare chi si accostava a ricevere una loro parola di conforto.
> si è in completa balia di uomini con tutti i loro limiti e questo diventa pericoloso soprattutto in casi di persone deboli e fragili


Su questo posso concordare...infatti quando mi confessavo andavo solo da frati domenicani che, in genere, son "culturalmente" più preparati di altri...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il significato della confessione è tutto tranne che questo, e trae origine direttamente dalle parole del vangelo.


 Giacomo 5, 16

_*Confessate perciò i vostri peccati gli uni agli altri* e pregate gli uni per gli altri per essere guariti_

però che debba essere un prete è una libera i nterpretazione?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> Giacomo 5, 16
> 
> _*Confessate perciò i vostri peccati gli uni agli altri* e pregate gli uni per gli altri per essere guariti_
> 
> però che debba essere un prete è una libera i nterpretazione?


... nel vangelo di Giovanni (se ricordo bene) Gesù da solo agli apostoli il potere di legare e sciogliere i peccati. Che poi queste parole siano solo un'aggiunta successiva per confermare certi "privilegi" dei preti, è un altro discorso. Tutto può essere, in quel campo niente è documento storico.


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2009)

*Fedifrago*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su questo posso concordare...infatti quando mi confessavo andavo solo da frati domenicani che, in genere, son "culturalmente" più preparati di altri...


Ottimi e sagaci confessori, non per nulla é dalle loro fila che uscivano i migliori inquisitori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Per me il prete dovrebbe ascoltare ed assolvere non giudicare. Devo dire che, a parte l'esperienza già raccontata, ne ho trovati alcuni di veramente validi. La confessione, per me, è un atto liberatorio. So che ho davanti "solo un uomo" ma il fatto che mi dia il perdono di Dio mi fa sentire in pace.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Ottimi e sagaci confessori*, non per nulla é dalle loro fila che uscivano i migliori inquisitori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma culturalmente inferiori ai gesuiti, veri maestri del possibile. I domenicani sono noti per la loro inflessibilità sul dogma.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> Giacomo 5, 16
> 
> _*Confessate perciò i vostri peccati gli uni agli altri* e pregate gli uni per gli altri per essere guariti_
> 
> però che debba essere un prete è una libera i nterpretazione?





moltimodi ha detto:


> ... nel vangelo di Giovanni (se ricordo bene) Gesù da solo agli apostoli il potere di legare e sciogliere i peccati. Che poi queste parole siano solo un'aggiunta successiva per confermare certi "privilegi" dei preti, è un altro discorso. Tutto può essere, in quel campo niente è documento storico.


Vi son testimonianze scritte che nei primi anni della chiesa (ancora al tempo delle catacombe) si professava la confessione pubblica...direi che quella al prete è stata disciplina successiva...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi son testimonianze scritte che nei primi anni della chiesa (ancora al tempo delle catacombe) *si professava la confessione pubblica*...direi che quella al prete è stata disciplina successiva...


Infatti la praticano ancora i neo catecumenali... ma ciò non elimina le parole del vangelo. E comunque un prete dev'essere presente altrimenti la confessione pubblica non è valida.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

è un argomento del quale ho già parlato da qualche parte:
in teoria spesso preti e suore sono soggetti dalla tendenza border line in questa scelta un po'oscura e non sempre di sincera intima fede.
si allontanano dal quotidiano anche per paura di viverlo
negli anni, poi,
in castità forzata e senza la fisicità che dà calore all'uomo nel senso dell'individuo
s'incattiviscono


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per dare un senso alla confessione



amore, ma la confessione è nella ricerca di confessare a se stesse le cazzate che facciamo...non c'è altro Dio fuori di noi...è una umana illusione, una pia illusione, una sofferta illusione.

una drammatica illusione.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un argomento del quale ho già parlato da qualche parte:
> in teoria spesso preti e suore sono soggetti dalla tendenza border line in questa scelta un po'oscura e non sempre di sincera intima fede.
> *si allontanano dal quotidiano anche per paura di viverlo*
> negli anni, poi,
> ...


 L'ho pensato spesso...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un argomento del quale ho già parlato da qualche parte:
> in teoria spesso preti e suore sono soggetti dalla tendenza border line in questa scelta un po'oscura e non sempre di sincera intima fede.
> si allontanano dal quotidiano anche per paura di viverlo
> negli anni, poi,
> ...


la quoto in pieno..ci credo cosi tanto..ma cosi tanto che divento pure antipatica a me stessa per quanto io ci creda.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
> la religione per me è una cosa molto personale , a volte la si vive in modo contradditorio e contrastante. *Mi aveva infastidito il tono provocatorio della domanda che ,*a mio avviso, sminuiva moltissimo un sacramento che considero tutt'altro che banale e riduttivo.
> E siccome son rompicoglioni l'ho scritto.


la signora Minerva quando si rivolge a me è sempre volutamente provocatoria, IMHO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che a volte alex è irresistibile.
> tu leggi il contesto e lui s'infila da *fine* umorista


Mi sembra un aggettivo da usare con parsimonia, nel contesto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io più che incredibili, certe le trovo discutibili...ma alcuni concetti si chiamano dogmi perchè pare che tu ci debba solo credere: come la verginità della madonna.


Non è un obbligo credere ai dogmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
> la religione per me è una cosa molto personale , a volte la si vive in modo contradditorio e contrastante. Mi aveva infastidito il tono provocatorio della domanda che ,a mio avviso, sminuiva moltissimo un sacramento che considero tutt'altro che banale e riduttivo.
> E siccome son rompicoglioni l'ho scritto.


 Sposami....












...in chiesa ...tanto sono sposata in municipio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi son testimonianze scritte che nei primi anni della chiesa (ancora al tempo delle catacombe) si professava la confessione pubblica...direi che quella al prete è stata disciplina successiva...


 E' possibile anche adesso soprattutto per i peccati contro la comunità ed in questo senso va inteso lo scambio del segno di pace come riconciliazione con la comunità verso cui si è mancato.
Ma è difficile attuarlo in comunità di estranei quali sono attualmente le parrocchie di città.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> se me la vedo solo con la mia coscienza è spesso fin troppo facile auto-assolversi o trovarsi giustificazioni che sminuiscano l'eventuale "peccato"...


Quoto.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sposami....
> 
> ...in chiesa ...tanto sono sposata in municipio


anch'io mi son sposata in municipio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque ..._vi sposo a tutti e tre!!_


se mi indovini il film della citazione ti sposo davvero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io mi son sposata in municipio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi è sfuggita ...mi ridici la citazione?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi è sfuggita ...mi ridici la citazione?


vi sposo a tutti e tre


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra un aggettivo da usare con parsimonia, nel contesto...


 infatti l'ho usato una sola volta .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi sposo a tutti e tre


----------



## Old sperella (12 Febbraio 2009)

Il tuo risultato è Ateismo. Sei... ateo, *anche se forse lo sapevi già *_(direi di sì !!)_. Inoltre, probabilmente ci sono molte persone che pregano per la tua anima quotidianamente _( addirittura?!?)_. Piuttosto che essere "non religiosi", gli atesi credono fortemente nella non esistenza di un'entità superiore come Dio.


Ateismo 
                            90%                                                                                                                                                                    Agnosticismo 
                            85%                                                                                                                                                                    Satanismo 
                            85%                                                                                                                                                                    Paganesimo 
                            70%                                                                                                                                                                    Confucianesimo 
                            35%                                                                                                                                                                    Buddismo 
                            35%                                                                                                                                                                    Induismo 
                            25%                                                                                                                                                                    Paranormale 
                            20%                                                                                                                                                                    Cristianesimo 
                            10%                                                                                                                                                                    Islam 
                            5%                                                                                                                                                                    Ebraismo 
                            0%


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chissà se lo dicevano anche di Richelieu?
> (papa Bonifacio IIX)



Richeliu era un politico, era cardinale per caso: è stato destinato alla carriera ecclesiastica per indicazione della sua famiglia. In vita sua si è interessato delle sorti della Francia, non di quelle della Chiesa.
Bonifacio VIII è nato 250 anni prima ed è stato uno dei peggiori papi della storia della Chiesa.
Ha fatto praticamente di tutto: ha imprigionato e torturato il suo predecessore Celestino V che aveva abdicato, ha raso al suolo la cittadina di Palestrina della famiglia nemica dei Colonna, è stato accusato di simonia, sodomia, satanismo ecc.
Era contemporaneo di Dante che lo ha anche incontrato e conosciuto.
Nella Divina Commedia Dante lo ha messo all'inferno tra i simoniaci quando era ancora in vita.
Chissà come faceva Dante ad avere la Fede con la schifezza di Chiesa che esisteva ai suoi tempi.
Ha scritto la Divina Commedia, l'opera della sua vita, non come esercizio letterario, ma per avvicinare le persone a Dio.
Ma evidentemente era un fessacchiotto, un credulone che si lasciava plagiare dai preti e che non aveva capito che la religione è l'oppio dei popoli (poveri).


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Richeliu era un politico, era cardinale per caso: è stato destinato alla carriera ecclesiastica per indicazione della sua famiglia. In vita sua si è interessato delle sorti della Francia, non di quelle della Chiesa.
> Bonifacio VIII è nato 250 anni prima ed è stato uno dei peggiori papi della storia della Chiesa.
> Ha fatto praticamente di tutto: ha imprigionato e torturato il suo predecessore Celestino V che aveva abdicato, ha raso al suolo la cittadina di Palestrina della famiglia nemica dei Colonna, è stato accusato di simonia, sodomia, satanismo ecc.
> Era contemporaneo di Dante che lo ha anche incontrato e conosciuto.
> ...


Quindi tutti gli altri papi sono stati dei santi, e tutti i cardinali. Bene.
Ma non è che magari semplicemente non sono stati tanto plateali ed efferati nelle loro nefandezze quanto Bonifacio IIX, e magari si sono trovati con situazioni politiche favorevoli a celare le loro faccenduole? No, certo Bonifacio IIX era un "infiltrato" (ma secondo i dogmi avrebbe dovuto essere considerato vicario di dio pure lui, a prescindere).
Dante era uomo della sua epoca, ed ha avuto come molti nella storia, coraggio e forza, oltre che infinito talento. Essere agnostico nella sua epoca lo avrebbe portato, pur con tutta la sua grandezza, ad essere perseguitato e probabilmente dimenticato. Anche senza Bonifacio IIX.
Ricordati che io non discuto in sè la fede, quanto l'asservimento ad un'organizzazione infame e mafiosa che sulla fede cieca si regge e prospera.

Riguardo alla destinazione di grandi personaggi alla carriera ecclesiastica a fini politici e di prestigio, a prescindere da qualsiasi fede, ti vorrei ricordare che per secoli è stata consuetudine, e Richelieu non è stato assolutamente un caso isolato, anzi!
La storia è zeppa di suore, frati e preti (poi vescovi e cardinali e papi) che sono stati avviati dalle famiglie a quella carriera, e che non si sono fatti assolutamente problema di usare il potere conseguente per agire secondo i propri personali interessi. Che oggi si sia raffinato l'uso del potere non si discute. C'è un po' più di "riservatezza", ma il risultato è lo stesso.
Se tu ti vuoi bene, ti ripeto, ama il tuo dio, ma togliti il guinzaglio della chiesa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anzi! Togliti il guinzaglio prorio per poter davvero e meglio amare il tuo dio.


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2009)

*Feddy*

...sappiamo però che chi era destinata alla vocazione obbligata
e non riusciva ad adeguarsi alla costrizione, doveva vivere, nonostante il potere ed il blasone, nell'ombra e nell'infamia qualunque voglia di "vita normale"... un nome a campione: Virginia De Leya, meglio nota come la Monaca di Monza ...
Negli archivi storici si trovano centinaia di situazioni simili, ovviamente i prelati facevano quel che volevano e nessuno fiatava... mentre per le donne era tutta un'altra storia... e per certi versi lo é tuttora.
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> cattolica nn praticante...non mi confesso da c.a. 10 anni, per noia credo e perchè, pecco in continuazione...mi manca solo il nn uccidere credo...
> 
> In chiesa ormai ci vado o per visitarla dal punto di vista artistico, oppure durante le occasioni!!!
> 
> * In ogni caso, credo in Dio!*!!


Per la serie...così quando muoio c'ho il culo parato!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, ortodossi, buddisti, atei, andate in chiesa, vi comunicate?


Non credo nel Dio cristiano, nè tantomeno in un qualsiasi altro Dio di altre religioni.
mi riesce allo stesso tempo difficile credere che tutto quanto l'Universo si sia creato dal nulla, ma comunque credo davvero poco che ci sia stato un dio che abbia acceso la luce pigiando un bottone.
Penso invece in un multiverso, vale a dire che noi esistiamo anche in altre dimensioni e questa che stiamo vivendo è la nostra vita in questo universo.
Come religione mi piace molto il buddhismo. Che crede nell'uomo e nella sua anima, più che in un Dio al quale dovremo rendere conto. Noi dobbiamo rendere conto solo a noi stessi

Buscopann


----------



## Old dolcenera (15 Febbraio 2009)

Sono agnostica.
Non so se capita anche a voi atei e agnostici, ma spesso quando si entra in argomento con amici credenti questi tentano di "convertirmi", mentre a me non interessa minimamente fare altrettanto, perché credere o meno in qualcosa è essenzialmente un fatto personale. Insomma, dai cristiani subisco attacchi quasi pari agli scampanellatori geova... che palle! Quella della predicazione ai fini della conversione mi pare una caratteristica comune a molte religioni, e sinceramente la trovo invadente e fastidiosa, oltre che ridicola per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Sono agnostica.
> Non so se capita anche a voi atei e agnostici, ma spesso quando si entra in argomento con amici credenti questi tentano di "convertirmi", mentre a me non interessa minimamente fare altrettanto, perché credere o meno in qualcosa è essenzialmente un fatto personale. Insomma, dai cristiani subisco attacchi quasi pari agli scampanellatori geova... che palle! Quella della predicazione ai fini della conversione mi pare una caratteristica comune a molte religioni, e sinceramente la trovo invadente e fastidiosa, oltre che ridicola per ovvie ragioni.


 Ho un'età in cui nessuno (a parte i testimoni...) pensano di convertire ...ma mi sembra naturale che chi crede voglia trasmettere quella che ritiene non solo una ricchezza, ma la Verità e la Salvezza.
In passato dimostravo che era sufficierntemente informata del messaggio e lo apprezzavo.


----------



## Old Becco (16 Febbraio 2009)

Cattolico osservante: Guardo gli altri che vanno a messa!


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non credo nel Dio cristiano, nè tantomeno in un qualsiasi altro Dio di altre religioni.
> *mi riesce allo stesso tempo difficile credere che tutto quanto l'Universo si sia creato dal nulla*, ma comunque credo davvero poco che ci sia stato un dio che abbia acceso la luce pigiando un bottone.
> Penso invece in un multiverso, vale a dire che noi esistiamo anche in altre dimensioni e questa che stiamo vivendo è la nostra vita in questo universo.
> Come religione mi piace molto il buddhismo. Che crede nell'uomo e nella sua anima, più che in un Dio al quale dovremo rendere conto. Noi dobbiamo rendere conto solo a noi stessi
> ...


 Potrebbe non essere mai iniziato realmente. Magari esiste da sempre, come sostengono alcuni famosi astrofisici.


----------



## lale75 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Cattolico osservante: Guardo gli altri che vanno a messa!


----------



## Old sperella (16 Febbraio 2009)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Sono agnostica.
> Non so se capita anche a voi atei e agnostici, ma spesso quando si entra in argomento con amici credenti questi tentano di "convertirmi", mentre a me non interessa minimamente fare altrettanto, perché credere o meno in qualcosa è essenzialmente un fatto personale. Insomma, dai cristiani subisco attacchi quasi pari agli scampanellatori geova... che palle! Quella della predicazione ai fini della conversione mi pare una caratteristica comune a molte religioni, e sinceramente la trovo invadente e fastidiosa, oltre che ridicola per ovvie ragioni.


no , fortunatamente non mi capita il tentativo di conversione da parte di amici e conoscenti . Tempo fa ci provò qualche familiare , ma senza risultato alcuno ovviamente .


----------

